# Counter Cabinet Lighting



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

In my old beach cabin, I have some dark cabinets under the counter so it's hard to find what pot, pan or lid I'm looking for. 

They're 24" deep and continuous, counter height with one continuous shelf.
I need to light them and have a switch on the cabinet face. There are drawers that interrupt the inside face where I'd be putting lights. 

So what would be best? single fluorescent tube lights in various dimensions wired together and to the switch, LED tube(how do you wire those to a switch?)


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

your set up sounds cofusing. don't forget, if you want to dim them as most want, you can't use fluorescents. leds will dim. if i had more information on how your cabinets are situated, i could advise more.


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

I have the same problem in my garage. I just bought a battery powered light from Lowes. You just push the lens and it comes on. I used velcro to attach it under the cabinet so it makes changing the batteries much easier. Rope lighting would be a fairly inexpensive option and you could wire it into a switch. You can route them about anywhere under the counter you wanted to. It also will save you from breaking lights while putting things in the cabinet.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

rope light will really cheapen the look. but if its what you like, then by all means install away. lowes, HD, and ikea have a pretty good selection of UC lights.


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod3730191


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well,,,,if the lights will really be hidden out of the way all of the time...I'd just get a couple of strings of Christmas lights ( the kind that if one bulb goes out...the rest keep on going) and string them inside...on the backsides of the cabinets. 

In fact, I've done something similar in my boat trailer with half strings of lights. One half a string goes out... and my wife wants me to throw them away. I just use the remaining half-string in strange places like this. Cheap and easy.....regards, R


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I installed undercounter lighting in my house, all of my undercounter lights are dimmable, I used dimmable ballasts in the fixture.


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

Sounds like they are utilitarian so I am guessing that looks and dimming are likely not important. Since that shelf will block light to the bottom you will likely need lights in both areas. How about single tube flourescents against the back wall and mounted up against the bottom of the shelf for the bottom compartment and as high as possible for the top. They would be out of the way and not likely to get broke and you could string as many along spaced as needed. Continuous shelf makes it easier to install and you can light it with fewer lights. The wire would be up out of the way and you might even get by with romex.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

He isn't talking under cabinet. He is talking inside the lower cabinets to see in the dark depths of the cabinet.

I have a similar issue in my cabinets. Never thought about lighting it up. May try rope light or just a few LED/Xenon pucks. All easy to wire and bright. Personally, I'd probably use a Xenon/LED puck light. You can do several on the same circuit and only need a tiny hole to run the wire between lights.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Since it is unlikely that the lights would have to be on for any extended length of time, I think I would consider battery powered motion detecting pucks - instant installation, no wiring, low cost. There are lots of different ones, these are $29.60 shipped free for three of them:


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

I am thinking about a couple of these for the same application. THey turn on/off automatically.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=26874&filter=cabinet light switch

-sammy


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Looks good. I have a full-sized closet that could use something like that. R


----------

